# Locals and Their Channels for November?



## Chris Freeland (Mar 24, 2002)

I saw on the Charlie chat last knight a list of new locals being added in the month of November, including Chattanooga TN for the 26th. Charlie went through these so quick that I did not comprehend the whole list, I got that NBC channels 3 was a hold out and that Chattanooga locals would be $4.99, all the other Nets were their including WB53, however I could not tell if both the TN PBS and the GRTV-PBS would be included or just the TN one or if they included local TBN23 or not, anyone have an updated list from the chat?


----------

